#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE- Mains - Advance 2016 Discussion Zone >  >  IIT Patna B-tech admission 2016, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus

## amos.0119

*IIT Patna Year of Establishment:* 2008.


*IIT Patna Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.


*IIT Patna Admission:* JEE Advanced.


*CONNECTIVITY:*
*Nearest Airport :* Jay Prakash Narayan International Airport, Patna
*Distance from Airport :*  31km
*Nearest Railway Station* : Patna Junction Railway Station
*Distance from Railway Station :* 35km




*IIT Patna Branches In Engineering:*
1. Computer Science and Engineering: 
2. Electrical Engineering: 
3. Mechanical Engineering: 
4. Chemical Engineering: 
5. Civil Engineering: 

*Cut-off 2016: Coming Soon

Cut-off 2015:
**Institute*
*Branch*
*Seats POP*
*Seats POBC*
*Seats PST*
*Total Seats*
*OPPDO*
*OPPDC*
*OBCPDO*
*OBCPDC*
*STPDO*
*STPDC*

IIT Patna
Chemical Science and Technology
1
0
0
25
0
0
0
0
0
0

IIT Patna
Civil Engineering
1
0
0
25
11P
11P
0
0
0
0

IIT Patna
Computer Science and Engineering
1
1
0
50
68
68
41
41
0
0




*Fee Structure:*

*Particulars*
*Amount*

Caution Money (One Time, Refundable)
₹4,000

One Time Fees
₹2,250

Tuition Fee (per Semester)
₹1,00,000

Other fees (per Semester)
₹3,150

Annual Fees
₹600

*Total*
*₹**1,10,00**0*




*










Hostel Fee:

**Particulars
*
*Amount*

Caution Money (One Time, Refundable)
₹4,000

One Time Fees
₹2,250

Tuition Fee (per Semester)
₹1,00,000

Other fees (per Semester)
₹3,150

Annual Fees
₹600

*Total*
*₹**1,10,00**0*


*












Top Recruiters:*
Amazon
Snapdeal
Yodlee
Flipkart
Sigmoid Analytics




*IIT Patna Campus & Intra Facilities:*

*About IIT Patna :* 
Indian Institute of Technology Patna, Patna is one of the new IITs established by an act of parliament on August 06, 2008. It runs from its transit campus in Patliputra Colony, Patna. It has three schools that host seven academic departments namely, School of Engineering (Computer Science and Engineering, Electrical Engineering, and Mechanical Engineering), School of Sciences (Chemistry, Physics, and Mathematics) and School of Humanities and Social Science (Humanities and Social Science).


*Campus Facilities:*
Library
Hostels for Girls and Boys
Computer Center
Health care
Students Activity Center
Laboratories and Workshops
Canteens
Hostel Facilities:


IIT Patna has three boy's hostels and one girls' hostel. All the hostels are very close to the academic complex. Presently about 400 students are residing in these hostels.


There is a lush of greenery around the hostels. The students have access to Wi-Fi and LAN connectivity. In addition to the adequate health care facilities, all the students are covered under Vidyarthi Mediclaim Insurance Policy. The hostels are equipped with gymnasium and table tennis facilities.


The Boys' hostel campus has a basketball court, a volleyball court, and badminton court. A football-cum-cricket ground will also be available very soon.


A new Gymkhana building is under construction that will house an Indoor Badminton Court, music and dance hall, and a yoga room. There are two students' mess and one canteen in the hostel-campus. The students elect a student senate once every year in the month of February


Dr. A. K. Thakur is the warden of the all the Boys' & Girls' hostels. Dr. Om Prakash is the Associate Warden of the Aryabhatta Hall, Dr. Maheskkumar H. Kolekar is the Associate Warden of the Ashoka Hall, Dr. Debabrata Seth is the Associate Warden of the New Boys' Hostel, and Dr. Sriparna Saha is the Associate Warden of the Girls' Hostel.
Address: Indian Institute Of Technology, Patna, Navin Government Polytechnic Campus,
Patliputra Colony, Patna 800 013





  Similar Threads: IISER Bhopal B-tech admission 2016, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus IIT Kanpur B-tech admission 2016, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus IIT Jodhpur B-tech admission 2016, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus IIT BHU-Varanasi B-tech admission 2016, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus IIT Patna btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus

----------

